

How I Improved the Speed of My Mobile App by Over 1000% - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/making-firecom-faster/

======
nateguchi
He talks about not knowing when to update the feed: This could be easily
accomplished by running the php file every time, check how old the cache is
and return a new cache if it's older than a minute for instance. You could
then guarantee that there would be no stale pages

